# rotten-smelling aponogeton bulbs



## orktank (Dec 17, 2009)

Some new bulbs, Aponogetons, have gone the way of several bulb plants in my tank: they've become rotten smelling! They smell awful already, but just arrived last week. Has anybody had this experience? are the plants viable? They're firm, but just smelly.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Probably bad, I only get a 10% viable rate on those.


----------



## orktank (Dec 17, 2009)

Is there anything i should be doing for the other bulbs? I have a water lily that's doing very well. But--I have lost several snails, and today my flower shrimp died, and a new Gourami. My tank's fairly new.


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

I got some like that from Petco. They never sprouted, and smelled terrible. I would just toss them.


----------



## orktank (Dec 17, 2009)

*Bulbs*

The Aponogeton bulb was bought from a pretty good company. They sent a total of 3 plants, and this one--rotten. I,ve gotten some bulbs from--ahem--the other store (P), all but one were bad. :icon_sad:


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

I doubt its the bulbs are killing livestock, something else must be going on.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

maybe the something else is what caused the bulb to rot..


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

The bulb wouldn't have killed anything, but they do smell quite nasty.


----------



## orktank (Dec 17, 2009)

*bulb and shrimp*



F22 said:


> maybe the something else is what caused the bulb to rot..


 Right, I am concerned about that, especially about the shrimp. Does copper in the tap water show up on the substrate at all? maybe as a bluish green precipitate?


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Bulbs rot from mold or mildew and when anaerobic, (lack of oxygen). If you bury the bulbs they are more likely to rot. You can wash the bulbs under running water and gently rub them. If they are still firm they should be fine. They can get a mildew like smell before they start to rot. Make sure the bulbs are not covered in decaying organic material while in the aquarium. That can cause anaerobic conditions. Make sure you have plenty of light. Bulbs require fairly bright light. They are not a low light plant. Most bulb plants, Aponogetons, Nymphaea, Crinums, will grow to be very very large with gigantic root systems if under proper light and feeding. If they only grow a few inches they are not getting enough light, C02, and nutrients.

The conditions that would cause bulbs to rot would kill your fish and livestock... low oxygen, dirty water, high levels of organic material or decaying material.


----------



## orktank (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello Robert--Would you like another bulb story? A second attempt at bulbs in my 30 gallon tank has yielded a couple of nice plants. I think they are Aponogetons..that's what the company said on the back of their packaging. One of the bulbs has gone up to the top of my tank and bloomed.But you are so right about their huge root systems. How on earth do I remove a monster I have innocently planted? I have discovered that just pulling out is a BIG MISTAKE, I did it in another tank. Will the remains of the root system rot in there? Do I need to dismantle the tank to get the roots out? Another attempt at a Madagascar Lace plant has started to fail, as well. The bulb smells bad, although it isn't mushy and soft.


----------

